

A C# Reading List by Eric Lippert - yread
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1769249

======
yread
not only C# books there:

Java Puzzlers by Joshua Bloch and Neal Gafter

Introduction to Algorithms, 3rd Edition by Thomas H. Cormen, Charles E.
Leiserson, Ronald L. Rivest and Clifford Stein

Purely Functional Data Structures by Chris Okasaki

